# swig's layout



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh boy, my real estate just expanded --- 16x8 with center cutout (see pic)

question time:
1. what turnouts are best for loco's like ac4400, c44-9w, sd60, and such?
2. how do I set the yard up so it is level (tracks level w/ground)?

more questions to come - you will all be a part of this build:thumbsup:

any suggestions are greatly welcome.

I want to replicate (in smaller detail of course), get ready, Denver to Grand Junction modern era with an excursion train. 

including Moffat tunnel and Glenwood canyon. Both engineering marvels. wish me luck and pics are coming!!!!!!:thumbsup:

pic 1 - new design
pic 2 - motive power
pic 3 - sitting next to the bike path in Boulder - lot's o' coal
pic 4 - my GP60M


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

swiggy said:


> question time:
> 1. what turnouts are best for loco's like ac4400, c44-9w, sd60, and such?
> 2. how do I set the yard up so it is level (tracks level w/ground)?


1. For locos of that size, I wouldn't go below a #6 on anything that the loco will be using.
2. What are you using for roadbed? If it's cork, you can buy cork sheets of the proper thickness and build your yard on that. You could do the same with Homasote. If it were me, however, I would actually want the yard at a slightly lower level, say 1/8 inch lower. This will prevent cars from accidentally rolling out onto the mainline.


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

thanks flyboy, should i use #6 turnouts on the whole layout?

good info on the yard. on my current layout I have one yard line that the stock rolls freely back to the bumper. it works well, but sometimes goes a little too fast.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Swiggy,
The only place on my layout where stock rolls freely is over the edge and three feet to the concrete floor :retard:
Bob


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Man~ Thats a lot of space to work with! I am Jealous! 




raleets said:


> Swiggy,
> The only place on my layout where stock rolls freely is over the edge and three feet to the concrete floor :retard:
> Bob


I hate when that happens!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Always try to catce 'em on the first bounce, but I'm not as quick as I used to be 
Seriously, it's only happened once, but my heart hit my Reeboks and I almost had a spontaneous BM. The shell popped right off my BRAND NEW Bachmann loco .....I poured a stiff one before I had the nerve to put it back on the track to see if it still ran .....only needed one stiff one 'cause all was okie dokie.....that was over a month ago and I don't want any repeats!
Bob


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

Happened once to me early in my career (a year ago) --- never again since then. some pretty good derailments due to user error, but that's it.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

swiggy said:


> thanks flyboy, should i use #6 turnouts on the whole layout?


No, you don't need to use #6 for all turnouts. Just those coming on and off the main, or leading to the engine maintenance shops. For the yard, #4's will be fine. Big 6 axle loco's don't like #4's too well, so just use a #6 anywhere the road engines will be traveling.


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

*And........it begins*

Hey all, just set up a small track to test with (really just wanted to run a train).

the track is by no means perfect, but fun.

ideas:
1. two lower tracks and one main going up and over a pass with a passing lane
2. yard in the video area.:thumbsup:

this will all be freelanced (i find myself scratching my chin a ton), but that is how my last one was done and it's pretty cool

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dl5klqtf3pE


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Lookin' Good Swiggy! I found keeping the rails operational helps when construction progress slows it is nice to watch a train run and take a break with a Beverage of choice!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I have a bunch of three axled Dash 8 and 9 which is what you have and they go through the Bachmann snap switches with ease so i would say a #4 would be okay to use as your minimum that they will go through as they look rather akward going through the snap switches.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Looks like you're going to have a nice looking layout - you also gave me a great idea for my layout - you have a cut out in the center? 

Hadn't thought about turning my tables around, adding an end piece to make it into a rectangle.

Thanks


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks, and ur welcome novice. It was one of those things that just popped into my head (the center cut out). 
30" high - i can kneel and keep my back straight
mountain to desert terrain:thumbsup:


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

*risers will be glued today*

looking better - 3 lines - 2 connected with #6 t.o. and 2 connected with #4 t.o. (makes a total of 3 lines)
still need to add yard, industry, freight, and passenger station turnouts. probably 3-4 more
cardboard for terrain

then it's detail time!


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Lookin' Good Swig! Is the hole for access and working?

I was thinking if you could make it a lake that was removable. Or a Mountain that lifted off for access?


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Looking good - using the woodland scenics stuff yes?


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes. woodland scenics. hole is for access and will have some type of cover??? - maybe a grain field.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Looking real good Swig. That is exactly how I'm going to build my next layout. The WS risers = prefect grades. The white little balls everywhere, foam = cheap, which means more money for plaster cloth :thumbsup: 
Can't wait to see some footage of trains on the new section


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

*Update 5.26.11*

Added mache paper towels with acrylic paint added to mix. worked great for the base. I will be going to Moab, Utah next week and grab some desert sand:thumbsup:

There is still a ton of work to do-------and yes------I will have a cover for the middle when done---------at some point----------like never.:laugh:

I use foam, foam, and more foam with some LOW temp glue to hold it together.
The canned foam holds stuff together as well.

short vid explaining things - ask if you have a question please:thumbsup:

hope everyone likes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QVOxLkqSdg


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Swig,
Lookin' really good! It's easy to tell you're having a great time creating this layout. :appl::appl:
I'm getting real itchy to add onto my layout but it will have to wait until late Fall 'cause I'm just too busy during the summer months to do it justice.
Bob


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Swig ... that 3rd photo really jumps to life ... great topography!

TJ


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

thanks all, much more to come. as i said heading to moab to grab some sand and take 1,000 pictures.

I will add the sand to the layout upon my return:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hmmm I must have been sleeping.hwell:


What happened to your other layout?


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

Still in the Basement Room - I am reusing some things for the new layout - I will be selling it local:thumbsup:


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Looking good, it seems like your kicking some butt on this layout, :thumbsup: for you.


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks bman, I am having a ton of fun. Memorial Day party last night (much thanks to our men and women in service) wish there was a salute smiley, everyone loved the layout. I will finish the mache covering today, possibly the turntable as well! 

Have a great weekend all


----------

